# Santa Cruz Chameleon as Trials bike? Any good?



## crashwins (Oct 7, 2009)

Any thoughts of this frame for that activity? I ride a medium -- should I get a small for this type of riding? Would like to get into it, but not ready to dive into the steel frames of NS, USB, Tonic, etc. The small Chameleon frame has about the same geometry as those bikes (the 26" ones anyway). Thanks!


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

for trails it will work great, for trials I have doubts./ non the less it will make for a nice play bike. Id say one of the better all-round frames out there.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

It really comes down to if you want to learn trials type riding.

You can learn the basics on any bike. Your not going to be making 6 foot ups overnight. 

But as far as trials riding, its not going to happen on the Chameleon.


----------

